# My new "old" stove



## Jaugust124 (Jun 9, 2011)

Picked this up yesterday off of Craigslist for $50.  It was advertised as a wood stove, but you couldn't fit any decent size split in there, my thought is a coal stove. Stands just 28" high and 14" wide.  
I originally planned to use it as a yard decoration with some flowers around, but now I'm considering spray painting it black and sticking it in the corner.  I bet if I put a little colored bulb in there it might look like its actually working.  Speaking of which, I have no intention of trying it out.  I just thought it was cool.

The previous owner said it was about 120 years old, but I have my doubts.  I would guess early 20th century, but that's just a guess.  He also thought because of its small size that it may have been used in a railroad car.  Sounds plausible.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking lil stove and find. You could put a sterno can in it too. And yep, it looks just like the ones used in the rail cars.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2011)

W.H. Landers Co was listed in the 1902 - 31st annual convention of American stove makers. Also interesting to note is that there still is a stove dealer by the same name in Syracuse. If interested, give them a call to find out if they are a scion of the original company.

Landers W H Co
211 Herald Pl
Syracuse, NY 13202
(315) 471-7553


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice stove! It looks like it's in really good shape.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 9, 2011)

"Hustler"??? there's a stove name for ya. I like it.


----------



## Fsappo (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, thats right in my own backyard.  I gotta look that company up and see if they still do anything with stoves.  Never heard that name in relation to the Hearth industry here, so maybe they make something else.  Neat old stove and thanks for digging up that info BG


----------



## Jaugust124 (Jun 9, 2011)

Begreen,
Thanks for the contact info.  I will get in touch to see if I can get some more info on it.  

As far as being in good shape, it would probably work as an outdoor heater, but there are a few cracks here and there, so it would need some welding.  Not that it couldn't be done, but I have no plans to do anything with it except look at it.  Maybe someday I'll have someone more knowledgeable than myself take a look at it. 

â€œHustlerâ€??? thereâ€™s a stove name for ya. I like it. - Yeah, try explaining that one to the wife.... "Honey, I was just Googling some information about the new stove and this other stuff just popped up, I swear!"   

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## summit (Jun 9, 2011)

little potbelly coal stove. if you ever use it, keep at least 3' of clearance around that thing, it'll glow red in a hurry.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 10, 2011)

legs make me think not a railroad stove , usually they have a base allowing them to be bolted down, however, it could be the same "chassis" with a leg set added for home use.  im guessing gang, not an expert on these old gals, but i do love looking at shots of them


----------



## webbie (Jun 10, 2011)

Right - What mike said...a RR stove had to be bolted down and usually did not have legs.....
This is a classic "pot belly", which could have been designed for any small space. Unlike today, many homes and buildings used to have multiple stoves....this could have heated a kitchen or a small shop, etc.

Coal is quite concentrated, so this baby filled up with coal would do a nice job on 400-500 sq. ft, a nice room or two.


----------

